

No-Equipment Workouts [pdf] - reledi
http://neilarey.com/100-no-equipment-workouts.html

======
theboss
A great resources to for no-equipment workouts is /r/bodyweightfitness. An
excellent set of resources (written by nerds who I know read HN) who happen to
be really into fitness.

An important part of fitness is being on a program. These aren't
programs...only workouts. bodyweightfitness will help you get on a program (if
you read the FAQ)

~~~
mooted1
What this guy said.

This book is analogous to learning a programming language by reading only the
documentation for its standard library. You need to understand the
fundamentals to know how to use what you're reading.

Browse /r/bwf and you'll learn _which_ exercises to do for faster improvement,
how many reps to do, and most importantly, what progressions are available if
one exercise becomes too easy.

Also, a workout with no equipment at all is probably inadequate. At the very
least, you'll want a pull up bar and possibly some gym rings.

------
elchief
A good low-equipment workout:

1\. obtain stud finder, drill

2\. buy two big steel hooks and put in ceiling in studs

3\. buy olympic rings with adjustable straps and put in hooks

Put up high and do chin-ups

Put at chest height and do dips

Put near floor and do push-ups. Push-ups on rings are incredibly difficult.

